# Bucket hooks on my LS MT125



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I finally got around to putting bolts on hooks on the bucket of my LS MT125. They are very strong and handy. 





Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Excellent post.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Excellent post.....thanks for sharing.


Thank you

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great video! Hooks are a great addition to the versatility of a bucket, for sure. Just don't get yourself positioned under a load at any cost.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Great video! Hooks are a great addition to the versatility of a bucket, for sure. Just don't get yourself positioned under a load at any cost.


Tractors can be dangerous for sure. Thank you for your concern. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Those are really stout. I need a couple for my bucket.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> Wow! Those are really stout. I need a couple for my bucket.


I picked up my 3pt hitch tiller in the air in order to pressure wash it. Worked great.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

I'm a new member here and just wtched the video and it seems like a great idea. I can't find the link to where you purchased the hooks. Can you please repost it?


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

dmheil said:


> I'm a new member here and just wtched the video and it seems like a great idea. I can't find the link to where you purchased the hooks. Can you please repost it?


I bought the Chinese made ones on Amazon. I have found a US made company. See link http://www.boltonhooks.com/


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Thank you for the link. My bucket is such that I can't use a bolt on hook and will need to have them welded on. They're on the list.


----------

